# Wobbly Front Door Threshold . . .



## Delance412 (May 1, 2017)

Pictures of the door


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

The installer needs to be called back to fix this.
The Threshold should not be wobbly and I will bet there is no sealer under the threshold either. There should be something under there to prevent the air intrusion. 
Some people use glue, like a PL400, and others use acoustaseal, but there should not be air coming through there.


----------



## BIG Johnson (Apr 9, 2017)

Where are the jamb extensions?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I bet if you Google the manufacture and look up the install directions you'll see where the threshold should have been sat in a bed of silicone.
That threshold should have been installed so it made 100 % contact, looks like yours is sitting up off the floor for some reason.
And no you can not just shoot some in now and expect it to work.
The door needs to come out to fix this right. 
Also looks like your missing the brick molding on the outside.


----------



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

If you can see a crack underneath you should be able to use a paint scraper or an old butterknife to feel for screws.

Your threshold is adjustable, so you can adjust that adjustable part up until it comes off by turning the screws, he might have hidden the screws that hold it down under that strip. Once you unfasten it you should be able to tap it, probably to the inward direction, to remove it. 

It's actually such a lousy job that you might find it is not fastened down at all.


----------

